# Terrible lo de México. Inhumano.



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.


----------



## hartman (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el mal más cruel están "normalizados" en ese punto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Es gracioso el tema, shur?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 May 2022)

No me gusta entrar en tópicos.

Pero parece ser algo... ancestral.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 May 2022)

Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Es algo... ancestral.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044112



Eso lo hablaba con uno de los compañeros tiempo a. Si ese nivel de salvajismo brutal no es algo genético que arrastran de muchas generaciones.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Sí. Detrás del "weyyy", "órale" y "ándale, ándale" que tan graciosos e inofensivos los hacían parecer no hay más que las nuevas generaciones de aztecas mejorando el palmarés de sus antecesores.


----------



## Fígaro (1 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Sólo añadiría un “no más”.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (1 May 2022)

Al menos Chernobyl en Ucrania esta señalizado , no se si habra mapas de las "no go zone" de Mexico .


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es gracioso el tema, shur?



Como que shur? Esto no es un puto foro de coches.


----------



## hartman (1 May 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Como que shur? Esto no es un puto foro de coches.



wey, carnal, pinche puto pero shur?


----------



## daniguzmán (1 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Los españoles no “intentamos” nada, los convertimos en uno de los territorios más ricos del orbe.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Los españoles no “intentamos” nada, los convertimos en uno de los territorios más ricos del orbe.



Pero la realidad ha acabado aflorando de nuevo. Y las alimañas carniceras que eran y son en potencia tarde o temprano tenía que reverdecer.


----------



## Tiresias (1 May 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Los españoles no “intentamos” nada, los convertimos en uno de los territorios más ricos del orbe.



Si los hispanoamericanos siguen por el camino que han tomado desde que se "independizaron" terminarán olvidándolo.

El Imperio Español será un oasis histórico separado del olvido por las pocas cabezas pensantes y honestas que vayan quedando.


----------



## Fausto1880 (1 May 2022)

Es uno de los efectos del dinero regalado.

No sale rentable esforzarse, trabajar y construir nada. Es mejor tirar de pistola y robar al de al lado o dedicarse al narco.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 May 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## elpelos (1 May 2022)

Esto lo discutía con una compañera que cada dos por tres soltaba los de Españistain para ponernos a parir. Bastante independentista por cierto, según ella despotrica de España cada dos por tres. Le explique que el resto de países, a diferencia del nuestro venden lo bonito y esconden lo malo, nosotros vamos al contrario, vendemos lo malo y escondemos lo bueno, supongo que por la cultura de quien no llora no mama.

En otros países como te vean débil, es que te pisotean lo indecible, por eso se guardan mucho de llorar e intentan aparentar que les va bien, aunque lo estén pasando canutas.

Todo salio a colación de no se que país dejabas el dinero y cogías un periódico y no había nadie para controlarte, que aquí esto seria impensable. Yo le intente explicar que en esos países esa tradición a sido a base de palos, aquí por nuestras leyes o por lo benignos que somos no les pasaría nada, que lo de quemar mendigos no se lo han contado, lo del olor a mierda tampoco se lo han contado (eso de que pase el camión de la basura cada dia es un lujo que solo nosotros tenemos). Que hasta hace poco aqui la llave se dejaba debajo de la maceta o directamente las puertas abiertas y muchos mas ejemplos que se podrían contar.

Lo de Mejico y sudamerica en general es el querer y no poder, pero eso si, la culpa siempre es de los Españoles.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Es algo... ancestral.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044112



Claro, había que respetar las tradiciones ancestrales y alguien tenía que hacerlo. El valor de lo tradicional y la identidad.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (1 May 2022)

Balaseras mandan

Desac0artizamientos en 144p mandan

No devolverles el horo manda

Tomad nota nomás


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Es uno de los efectos del dinero regalado.
> 
> No sale rentable esforzarse, trabajar y construir nada. Es mejor tirar de pistola y robar al de al lado o dedicarse al narco.



Esos niveles de maldad los explicas sólo por la perspectiva de no dar palo al agua? Así, sin más? Es decir, "vamos a destripar, decapitar, quemar y desollar, compis, que así no curramos y encima hay titis con buenas tetas".


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Claro, había que respetar las tradiciones ancestrales y alguien tenía que hacerlo. El valor de lo tradicional y la identidad.



Fíjate en el vídeo de principio a fin

Los rituales narco son un puto calco de los sacrificios humanos mesoamericanos


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Fíjate en el vídeo de principio a fin
> 
> Los rituales narco son un puto calco de los sacrificios humanos mesoamericanos



He visto esa peli varias veces, conforero. De mis favoritas. La polla dura como un tubo y la piel de gallina con la escena de la llegada de los españoles.

Sí, sé que te refieres a decapitar y tirar el cuerpo. Antes lo hacían desde lo alto de la pirámide. Ahora los dejan al lado de una carretera tirados.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Narcotráfico (o sea, millones de dólares en juego) junto a maldad extrema y salvajismo juntos en la coctelera dan como resultado lo que pasa en México a día de hoy y a diario.


----------



## alex_alex (1 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Ya ves, alli es normal lo que en otros muchisimos lugaresdel mundo se da de manera puntual, como son en casos de guerras como la de ahora de ukrania, o conflictos armados como los de isis, antes de que isis existiera los csrteles mexicanos ya llevaban años matando igual o peor que isis.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Fíjate en el vídeo de principio a fin
> 
> Los rituales narco son un puto calco de los sacrificios humanos mesoamericanos








Abre el pecho de un narco rival, extrae su corazón y se lo come, la sanguinaria 'táctica' de un sicario del cártel de Jalisco Nueva Generación en México | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


La víctima estaba viva y retorciéndose cuando le extirparon el órgano vital, según reportaron medios locales.




www.eluniverso.com




Sí.

Me cago en mi puta vida...


----------



## Mr. Satan (1 May 2022)

Yo no se que cojones pasa en ese país
Lo de la matanza esa en el partido de futbol entre el Querétaro y Atlas me dejo así 
No por los pandilleros en si, si no por las autoridades y los responsables del estadio que fueron complices


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

"Lo menos que podemos hacer es NO meternos esa mierda por la nariz" querrás decir.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Yo no se que cojones pasa en ese país
> Lo de la matanza esa en el partido de futbol entre el Querétaro y Atlas me dejo así
> No por los pandilleros en si, si no por las autoridades y los responsables del estadio que fueron complices



Que son unos putos salvajes. Lo llevan en la sangre.


----------



## pabloMM (1 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Al menos Chernobyl en Ucrania esta señalizado , no se si habra mapas de las "no go zone" de Mexico .



Ellos mismos si te ven guiri te lo van a decir. Tan fácil como ser el español desconfiado que solemos ser siempre y no ir con el chip europeo como hacen los centroeuropeos, que se creen que todo el mundo es gueno. No hace falta ser muy listo para reconocer una zona de mierda, tan solo una sensación rara. La línea de la concepción parece México, ni me alejaba de mi coche.


----------



## pabloMM (1 May 2022)

Yo tengo la teoría que donde hay mucha mafia, es porque también hay mucha gente buena que lo consiente. En todas partes hay de todo, solo cambia la proporción.


----------



## qbit (1 May 2022)

Son la peor gentuza. Hay razas con mala fama, como los negros en salvajismo o los asiáticos en psicopatía, pero siendo razas puras tienen sus buenas cualidades. En cambio los sudacas, al ser mestizos están fuertemente degradados y carentes de casi total virtud. Basta ver su fealdad y obesidad intrínsecas.

Puedes sacar al salvaje de la selva, pero no la selva del salvaje.


----------



## socrates99 (1 May 2022)

Rambo manda.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (1 May 2022)

Me encantaría vivir en Méjico, pero es demasiado inseguro. 
Conozco el caso de una familia, hace poco entraron, abusaron de ellos, les vaciaron las cuentas corrientes y se fueron. Y se sentían tremendamente afortunados por no haber perdido la vida.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y _*hace que uno coja aversión al género humano *_cuando se está documentando al respecto.



¿Y mediante qué sofisticado razonamiento ha llegado usted a la conclusión de que esos panchsimios son humanos?


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



Me llego un video de una banda latina descuartizando a un tipo y comiendose su corazón en trocitos, como si fuese un cochinillo asao.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Y mediante qué sofisticado razonamiento ha llegado usted a la conclusión de que esos panchsimios son humanos?



He sido generoso, sí.


----------



## Paobas (1 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me llego un video de una banda latina descuartizando a un tipo y comiendose su corazón en trocitos, como si fuese un cochinillo asao.



En México también


----------



## Gorrión (1 May 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Yo tengo la teoría que donde hay mucha mafia, es porque también hay mucha gente buena que lo consiente. En todas partes hay de todo, solo cambia la proporción.



La gente buena de verdad no consiente la maldad, a los que tu te refieres yo los llamo cobardes.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> En México también



Lo llevan haciendo milenios. Y cuando secuestran a alguien, a menudo les da igual el rescate. Lo que quieren es la carnicería. Ni los españoles conseguimos cambiarles. Son sus costumbres y hay que mantenerse a 8000 kms de distancia.


----------



## angrymorty (2 May 2022)

La cuestión genética me parece una solución a la pregunta un poco perezosa. Pablo Escobar Gaviria tiene apellidos europeos. Si nos reímos cuando el populista López Obrador se pone la careta indígena para reclamar la “reparación del daño por la conquista castellana” y así arañar unos cuantos votos a calzón sacado exhibiendo sus apellidos españolazos, no podemos hacer cherry picking y resolver la cuestión de su violencia mediante la vía fácil: está impreso en su naturaleza.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (2 May 2022)

Hay esperanza shur, hay un pueblo anarquista que se quitó a los narcos y políticos de un plumazo. 









Cherán, el pueblo de México que expulsó a delincuentes, políticos y policías - BBC News Mundo


La pequeña localidad del estado de Michoacán estaba cansada de la presencia de mafiosos y autoridades corruptas, por lo que hicieron un levantamiento bien organizado y pacífico que ha creado un oasis de paz en medio de la violencia que asola a muchas partes de México.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (2 May 2022)

Mentira, viven acojonados y tomando muchas precauciones, te pongo un ejemplo, en los últimos 15 años han muerto allí 29 orensanos o descendientes, todo supernormal …….








Asesinan a un ourensano en México tras asaltar su negocio


Carlos Estévez, natural de Avión, de 66 años, recibió doce disparos en un asalto a su lavandería




www.laregion.es





Y en los últimos 10 años han desaparecido o fallecido en los estados del norte de México 1700 mujeres, supernormal también, tócate los cojones


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Bombardeo orbital.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (2 May 2022)

Mientras sean ilegales productos que la población desea adquirir van a existir redes criminales para suministrarlos, con toda la violencia que esto conlleva.
La única manera de acabar con el tráfico ilegal de drogas es legalizando las drogas.


----------



## Cremilo (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Abre el pecho de un narco rival, extrae su corazón y se lo come, la sanguinaria 'táctica' de un sicario del cártel de Jalisco Nueva Generación en México | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo
> 
> 
> La víctima estaba viva y retorciéndose cuando le extirparon el órgano vital, según reportaron medios locales.
> ...




_¡Ay, Jalisco, no te me rajes! _


----------



## FOYETE (2 May 2022)

El problema está en considerar a esa basura como humanos.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



Sí, oye, tan normalizado que todo el mundo anda matando y decapitando gente a todas horas y en cualquier lugar. Todos los días sin falta veo en la calle cadáveres destazados o decapitados. De hecho, el ayuntamiento de la ciudad tiene un departamento dedicado exclusivamente a limpiar la sangre del pavimento y a recoger las bolsas con cuerpos mutilados.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> sus costumbres ancestrales



Tan ancestrales que, a lo mucho, tienen 20 años. Y yo creo que menos, porque todo eso de los cadáveres destazados empezó a verse por allá del 2010, cuando se desató la guerra entre el Cártel del Golfo y Los Zetas. De hecho, esos famosos videos de decapitaciones y demás eran de Golfos matando Zetas o de Zetas matando Golfos. Los otros cárteles sólo copiaron esos métodos.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí. Detrás del "weyyy", "órale" y "ándale, ándale" que tan graciosos e inofensivos los hacían parecer no hay más que las nuevas generaciones de aztecas mejorando el palmarés de sus antecesores.



Pero qué putos aztecas ni qué una mierda. Toda esa violencia y esas muertes tan cruentas las introdujeron Los Zetas, que eran en su mayoría exmilitares entrenados en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

No es casualidad que algunos de los cárteles más poderosos que ha habido llevan el nombre de alguna ciudad o estado fronterizo o del norte: Cártel de Tijuana, Cártel de Juárez, Cártel de Sinaloa. El Cártel del Golfo y Los Zetas nacieron en Tamaulipas, un estado fronterizo, y de ahí mismo es el Cártel del Noreste.


----------



## lappin7 (2 May 2022)




----------



## Harold Papanander (2 May 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Mientras sean ilegales productos que la población desea adquirir van a existir redes criminales para suministrarlos, con toda la violencia que esto conlleva.
> La única manera de acabar con el tráfico ilegal de drogas es legalizando las drogas.



Las drogas son legales, puedes encontrarlas en cada farmacia de cada barrio. Y su catálogo, interminable.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Pues los masonazos de los que nos gobiernan no se quedan atrás.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

Dejad de decir que si los genes de los aztecas que más del 80% o 90% no son descendientes de los aztecas, y además los aztecas eran apaches del norte que copiaron la cultura náhuatl y seguramente amplificaron las costumbres sacrificiales para controlar a la peña. 

Lo que nos viene igual deja a ese modo de control social en simples caricias, y no son aztecas los que lo están diseñando.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Es uno de los efectos del dinero regalado.
> 
> No sale rentable esforzarse, trabajar y construir nada. Es mejor tirar de pistola y robar al de al lado o dedicarse al narco.



Pues según me han contado, tienen que forzar a bastantes so pena de muerte y hay mártires que dicen que no y los matan.


----------



## Redwill (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



A ver piensa que siglos atras esta gente se comian entre ellos, sacrificaban niños y sacaban corazones a la peña, pues al final la genetica pesa, no es extraño que vivan asi.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> A ver piensa que siglos atras esta gente se comian entre ellos, sacrificaban niños y sacaban corazones a la peña, pues al final la genetica pesa, no es extraño que vivan asi.



Que no pesa una mierda, joder. La descendencia que pudieron haber dejado los aztecas debió de haber sido minúscula teniendo en cuenta la cantidad enorme de tribus indígenas que existían en el siglo XVI. Alguna vez escuché que sólo un 10 por ciento de la población mexicana desciende de los aztecas, lo cual me parece excesivo. De todas formas, la ascendencia genética nada tiene que ver en esto, pues a pesar de que el narcotráfico en México tiene más de 100 años, esa violencia tan extrema que tanto escandaliza al OP tuvo su origen con Los Zetas, que surgieron por allá del año 2000, y se recrudeció sobre todo en 2010-2011 por la ruptura entre Los Zetas y el Cártel del Golfo. 

Los Zetas eran un grupo de exmilitares de élite que fungían como el brazo armado del Cártel del Golfo, y como exmilitares que eran empezaron a usar lo que habían aprendido en sus entrenamientos para sembrar el terror entre sus rivales. Los Zetas hicieron escuela y los otros cárteles empezaron a copiar sus métodos para no quedarse atrás. Resulta llamativo que el actual Cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación haya surgido como una presunta reacción contra Los Zetas, pues el primer nombre del CJNG fue el de Matazetas.


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Que no pesa una mierda, joder. La descendencia que pudieron haber dejado los aztecas debió de haber sido minúscula teniendo en cuenta la cantidad enorme de tribus indígenas que existían en el siglo XVI. Alguna vez escuché que sólo un 10 por ciento de la población mexicana desciende de los aztecas, lo cual me parece excesivo. De todas formas, la ascendencia genética nada tiene que ver en esto, pues a pesar de que el narcotráfico en México tiene más de 100 años, esa violencia tan extrema que tanto escandaliza al OP tuvo su origen con Los Zetas, que surgieron por allá del año 2000, y se recrudeció sobre todo en 2010-2011 por la ruptura entre Los Zetas y el Cártel del Golfo.
> 
> Los Zetas eran un grupo de exmilitares de élite que fungían como el brazo armado del Cártel del Golfo, y como exmilitares que eran empezaron a usar lo que habían aprendido en sus entrenamientos para sembrar el terror entre sus rivales. Los Zetas hicieron escuela y los otros cárteles empezaron a copiar sus métodos para no quedarse atrás. Resulta llamativo que el actual Cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación haya surgido como una presunta reacción contra Los Zetas, pues el primer nombre del CJNG fue el de Matazetas.



Ya deberías saber que los españoles de este foro saben más que cualquier mexicano de México y del narco. Jamás habrán estado en México, no podrán ni localizarlo en un mapa pero saben más. Que el narco es un problema exclusivamente mexicano (por Cadiz entra solo orégano..) y que EEUU nos ayuda y que vamos los domingos a misa y al salir jugamos a descuartizarnos y los perdedores terminan siendo pozole.

Si lo han leído en El País y lo comentan en el bar ya lo saben todo, palabrita del osito Bimbo.

Tu y yo como mexicanos qué vamos a saber del México de los 80s y 90s dónde podía uno salir y estar jugando en la calle en la noche sin problemas ni nada. Qué no sabes que en lugar de jugar a patear un bote vacío de frutsi, nos secuestrabamos entre todos y para descuartizarnos porque es nuestra genética y TODOS practicamos eso a diario?


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

A partir de la segunda mitad de este video se explica que las decapitaciones y toda esa violencia extrema comenzó con Los Zetas cuando se convirtieron en un cártel:


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> wey, carnal, pinche puto pero shur?




Güero, de puro verga no chingues chueco, que te ponen un cuatro y te van a dar piso...


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ya deberías saber que los españoles de este foro saben más que cualquier mexicano de México y del narco. Jamás habrán estado en México, no podrán ni localizarlo en un mapa pero saben más. Que el narco es un problema exclusivamente mexicano (por Cadiz entra solo orégano..) y que EEUU nos ayuda y que vamos los domingos a misa y al salir jugamos a descuartizarnos y los perdedores terminan siendo pozole.
> Si lo han leído en El País y lo comentan en el bar ya lo saben todo, palabrita del osito Bimbo.


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Espero que sepa amego que está es una Telenovela y que nada tiene que ver con la verdadera historia de ESdlC, telenovelas que produce Telemundo, una cadena de TV de los EEUU muy interesada en promover esta clase de estilo de vida y negocios, como HBO está muy interesada en promover el consumo de fentanilo a través de series para gringos como Euphoria.


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Espero que sepa amego que está es una Telenovela y que nada tiene que ver con la verdadera historia de ESdlC, telenovelas que produce Telemundo, una cadena de TV de los EEUU muy interesada en promover esta clase de estilo de vida y negocios, como HBO está muy interesada en promover el consumo de fentanilo a través de series para gringos como Euphoria.



Yo sabe, amego. Yo ha istado Tejuana, Masicali, Nugales, Seudad Joáres e Mata moros. Yo ha cuminsado hastorea ficseón caundo ira tele curacol.


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo sabe, amego. Yo ha istado Tejuana, Masicali, Nugales, Seudad Joáres e Mata moros. Yo ha cuminsado hastorea ficseón caundo ira tele curacol.



Le aprecio amego, saludos a su cabra.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ya deberías saber que los españoles de este foro saben más que cualquier mexicano de México y del narco. Jamás habrán estado en México, no podrán ni localizarlo en un mapa pero saben más. Que el narco es un problema exclusivamente mexicano (por Cadiz entra solo orégano..) y que EEUU nos ayuda y que vamos los domingos a misa y al salir jugamos a descuartizarnos y los perdedores terminan siendo pozole.
> 
> Si lo han leído en El País y lo comentan en el bar ya lo saben todo, palabrita del osito Bimbo.
> 
> Tu y yo como mexicanos qué vamos a saber del México de los 80s y 90s dónde podía uno salir y estar jugando en la calle en la noche sin problemas ni nada. Qué no sabes que en lugar de jugar a patear un bote vacío de frutsi, nos secuestrabamos entre todos y para descuartizarnos porque es nuestra genética y TODOS practicamos eso a diario?



Cuando era chico, la imagen que se tenía de los narcos era la de pistoleros vestidos como vaqueros (pantalón, sombrero, botas) que cargaban su cuerno de chivo, no la de tipos vestidos con equipo táctico de militares y con un armamento incluso superior al del Ejército. Ahora los narcos no sólo usan armas de alto poder, sino también drones, carros blindados y demás. Pero todo esto fue por la influencia de Los Zetas, que no eran civiles armados, sino verdaderos militares que se unieron al narcotráfico.


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Le aprecio amego, saludos a su cabra.




¡Mi la rebaron, amego!









Corazón - Cabras cabras e sulo cabras, amego.


Cumo a hilo du culos, piro aquí sulo cabras.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¡Mi la rebaron, amego!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay noooo, himboco a Don Aurelio Casillas para que se arme un despliegue y la recuperemos a costa de lo que sea, ya sabe UD que el no escatima sus recursos.

Será como Rescatando al Soldado Ryan pero en versión panchinarco mora.


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Cuando era chico, la imagen que se tenía de los narcos era la de pistoleros vestidos como vaqueros (pantalón, sombrero, botas) que cargaban su cuerno de chivo, no la de tipos vestidos con equipo táctico de militares y con un armamento incluso superior al del Ejército. Ahora los narcos no sólo usan armas de alto poder, sino también drones, carros blindados y demás. Pero todo esto fue por la influencia de Los Zetas, que no eran civiles armados, sino verdaderos militares que se unieron al narcotráfico.



Así es, y armados con equipo del ejercito de los EEUU a través de el operativo rápido y furioso.

Narcos como El Cochiloco o los Beltrán, tenían otra clase de "ética" y de modos de arreglar sus problemas entre ellos y solo entre ellos.


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ay noooo, himboco a Don Aurelio Casillas para que se arme un despliegue y la recuperemos a costa de lo que sea, ya sabe UD que el no escatima sus recursos.




El escuíncle del bato con los abusados méndigos güaruras pilas del changarro dando papaya que onda rifándose la feria de la fregada mercocha de los traquetos que les valió madre por lana con cuernos de chivo de la calaca, en la cajuela de la troca del parqueadero de tractomulas y la neta que el desmadrito en vez de coronar les dieron chumbímba los tombos de la raza por no haberles pegado la plata a los dientes, que los jómbis perros se pusieron la ley de guarache y les soltó la sopa.
No te agüites, plebe de tambo con la fregadera si te quieren dar piso de volada. Pilas con la chamba.


----------



## Karlb (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ya deberías saber que los españoles de este foro saben más que cualquier mexicano de México y del narco. Jamás habrán estado en México, no podrán ni localizarlo en un mapa pero saben más. Que el narco es un problema exclusivamente mexicano (por Cadiz entra solo orégano..) y que EEUU nos ayuda y que vamos los domingos a misa y al salir jugamos a descuartizarnos y los perdedores terminan siendo pozole.
> 
> Si lo han leído en El País y lo comentan en el bar ya lo saben todo, palabrita del osito Bimbo.
> 
> Tu y yo como mexicanos qué vamos a saber del México de los 80s y 90s dónde podía uno salir y estar jugando en la calle en la noche sin problemas ni nada. Qué no sabes que en lugar de jugar a patear un bote vacío de frutsi, nos secuestrabamos entre todos y para descuartizarnos porque es nuestra genética y TODOS practicamos eso a diario?



Me gustaría saber a qué narcos Mexicanos les ha colaborado nuestro gobierno de Epaña, ya que salta a la vista lo que han hecho históricamente con narcos venezolanos y colombianos, viendo como les protegen aquí de los americanos y casos como las maletas de Delcy, que mucho se dice que iban cargadas de coca pero yo creo que de lo que iban llenas era de dinero en efectivo.


----------



## FeiJiao (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Pero qué putos aztecas ni qué una mierda. Toda esa violencia y esas muertes tan cruentas las introdujeron Los Zetas, que eran en su mayoría exmilitares entrenados en Estados Unidos.



No es exclusivo de los zetas, "Los Templarios" de Michoacan y "Guerreros Unidos" de Acapulco pusieron "la moda" de los craneos despellejados


----------



## FeiJiao (2 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



No es que los españoles hallan intentado "civilizarnos". Es que somos descendientes de aquellos españoles que llegaron a estas tierras, directamente. 
La relacion españoles-mexicanos es como la de britanicos-usanos. Solo que en nuestro caso añadiendo el mestizaje con nativos a gran escala.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 May 2022)

Vox dice que como rezan mucho el rosario son nuestros hermanos cobrisos de Cristiandá


----------



## FeiJiao (2 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Fíjate en el vídeo de principio a fin
> 
> Los rituales narco son un puto calco de los sacrificios humanos mesoamericanos



Sacrificios humanos mesoamericanos + torturas de la Inquisicion Española


----------



## chad1950 (2 May 2022)

La verdad no. Personalmente encuentro a regiones como el Medio Oriente, la India o la África negra como uno de los mayores estercoleros inhumanos del planeta.

En México al menos todavía hay lugares y personas decentes. Incluso en las regiones anteriormente mencionadas todavía habrá buenas personas, pero la situación en México casi no es nada comparado con las situaciones en otras partes del planeta.

Aquí es relativamente similar a las mafias en el sur de Italia. Simplemente no te involucres en alguna mierda ilegal, no te juntes con cualquier gentuza y todo debería estar bien.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 May 2022)

Y eso que tienen la suerte de tener a EEUU como vecinos, si llegan a estar situados en África estarían comiendo y bebiendo mierda literalmente


----------



## chad1950 (2 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y eso que tienen la suerte de tener a EEUU como vecinos, si llegan a estar situados en África estarían comiendo y bebiendo mierda literalmente



Una parte considerable de la situación en México se debe a su cercanía con los Estados Unidos. Aunque claro, hasta cierto punto es mejor tener como vecino a un país como Estados Unidos a comparación de cualquier otro hoyo de mierda africano.


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 May 2022)

Aviso a navegantes, desde la perspectiva que proporciona un documental de 'Viajeros por el mundo':

Vi un capítulo dedicado a La Florida de los EEUU, en la que solo salían 'hispanohablantes' que se podían confundir en aspecto con cualquier europeo medio. Era una comunidad con mucho dinero, muy hermanados entre ellos, muy devotos y muy creyentes. Ninguno renegaba de sus ancestros amerindios, por supuesto, pero curiosamente en sus fenotipos no se apreciaba dicho gen, en la gente que estaba a su cargo (jardineros, empleados de hogar) sí se apreciaba dicho gen. Y ahí vi el 'gen protestante', porque obviamente, viven en un mundo protestante con sus normas morales.

Así que no puede dejar de pensar en lo acertados que son muchos prejuicios que circulan por el foro: Que el racismo amerindio es exclusivo de ellos, de la gente rica de la zona contra su propia gente. Y que las costumbre, normal morales y demás de esta gente 'rica' son herencia de la Madre Patria, exceptuando, por supuesto, el racismo. Eso no se lo enseñó España, eso se lo enseñó otros colonizadores de la zona.

Doble moral y doble rasero del amigo Calvino: Indulgente con uno mismo, intransigente con los demás.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (2 May 2022)

Otro gallego muerto, por cierto, 66 años, se ve que iba con el fajazo a pagar a sus empleados de golpe, como habrá hecho siempre.

La teoría es que si vas sin nada, pues te puedes robar pero en principio no debería de haber problema, incluso te van a cuidar por ser español madre patria


----------



## Linterna Pirata (2 May 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Una parte considerable de la situación en México se debe a su cercanía con los Estados Unidos. Aunque claro, hasta cierto punto es mejor tener como vecino a un país como Estados Unidos a comparación de cualquier otro hoyo de mierda africano.



Pero si México no necesita para nada a los EEUU.
Tiene casi tantos recursos como ellos 
México vendía las frutas a 3
EEUU se inventó el cultivo con químicos y esclavos y vendió las frutas a 1
Les salía rentable?.

No. Pero así arruinaron a los productores tradicionales mexicanos.
Evidentemente, EEUU motor del desarrollo tecnológico mundial, pero es el principal responsable del malestar y pobreza y miseria en Sudamérica.

Ya lo dicen que cada año EEUU saca de Perú por ejemplo más oro que España en toda la conquista (desconozco los datos con precisión)
Porqué ningún país iba a ser tan idiota de "dejar a otro sacar su oro"? Pues por lo que hacen tantos países con sus recursos minerales,porque son pobres, incultos y corruptos 
El mal del mundo es un win win para eeuucandafranciaasquetososyukydemas


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Sí, oye, tan normalizado que todo el mundo anda matando y decapitando gente a todas horas y en cualquier lugar. Todos los días sin falta veo en la calle cadáveres destazados o decapitados. De hecho, el ayuntamiento de la ciudad tiene un departamento dedicado exclusivamente a limpiar la sangre del pavimento y a recoger las bolsas con cuerpos mutilados.



Normalizado como rutinario, conforero. No como aceptado por todos


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Son sus costumbres ancestrales y hay que respetarlas. Los españoles intentamos civilizarlos, pero no lo conseguimos, el azteca que llevan dentro es más fuerte.



Durante la colonizacion española eso no pasaba, todo dios a rezar, a trabajar y a ser buenos cristianos temerosos de dios y del Rey nuestro señor. 
Fue independizarse y en 20 años perdieron la mitad de su territorio a favor de los Useños, empezando un ciclo de sátrapas-guerras civiles sin fin durante 100 años.
Mas o menos como aqui, la perdida de las colonias, nos trajo la lucha de media España contra otra media durante 200 años, Carlistas Isabelinos, Liberales conservadores, derechas izquierdas.


----------



## Disolucion (2 May 2022)

Si Colon tarda 200 años mas, cuando llega, alli no hay ni dios.

Yo tambien estoy convencido de que es genetico.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (2 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Las drogas son legales, puedes encontrarlas en cada farmacia de cada barrio. Y su catálogo, interminable.



¿En qué farmacia compras la coca? Es para un amigo.


----------



## dragon33 (2 May 2022)

Son sus Aztecas costumbres, no creo que en esos líos ande ningún blanquito Mexicano.


----------



## Disolucion (2 May 2022)

Muy agradecido por la magnifica clase de historia, pero no tengo muy claro que hayas entendido el sentido de mi breve mensaje.


----------



## Vctrlnz (2 May 2022)

Magnífico avatar


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 May 2022)

Joer, cómo os gusta criticar a Méjico cuando es como el resto de países de Latinoamérica. 

Tiene partes malas, sí. Pero luego también tiene partes peores.


----------



## Abrojo (2 May 2022)

Eran más graciosos cuando todo era Cantinflas, Chespirito y mexicanos echándose la siesta


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Los aztecas, como mucho, llegaron a ser unos 300 000, cifra que se vio brutalmente disminuida por la guerra y por enfermedades, por lo cual resulta materialmente imposible que 126 millones de mexicanos que hay en la actualidad descienda ellos, imposible.

Los que aquí siguen jodiendo con lo de los aztecas y sus “costumbres ancestrales” son iguales, idénticos, a los aztecófilos de mierda mexicanos que pretenden hacernos creer que absolutamente todos los mexicanos descendemos de esos 300 000 aztecas. Son iguales a esos aztecófilos chicanos que llaman “Aztlán” a los territorios que Estados Unidos le quitó a México, pese a que esos territorios fueron explorados, controlados y demarcados por España.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Son sus Aztecas costumbres, no creo que en esos líos ande ningún blanquito Mexicano.



Otro retrasado mental.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 May 2022)

Di lo que quieras , pero... :





__





Confirman muerte de Pilar. Española secuestrada en Tamaulipas, México.


Pruebas de ADN practicados a la osamenta, el cabello y tejidos localizados cerca del lugar donde fue secuestrada, permitieron comprobar que se trata de la ciudadana española. La española desapareció el 2 de julio en Tamaulipas, en el norte de México. Su esposo denunció que dos jóvenes...




www.burbuja.info





Y el ultimo de este año :





__





Fallece culturista español Sergio Fernández tiroteado en México


Y todo para robarle el coche. https://www.instagram.com/sergiofernandezspain/?utm_medium=copy_link




www.burbuja.info





Lo peor es que hay muchos mas casos .


----------



## pepeleches (2 May 2022)

En el momento que tu negocio es el delito, la escalada de violencia es inevitable. Y si no fíjate en la historia de las distintas mafias que ha habido en distintas partes del mundo: Italia, USA, Rusia, Japón. 

Todas son insoportablemente violentas, puesto que al vivir al margen de la ley la única consigna para que otros no te pisen terreno es ser más bestia que ellos.


----------



## carpetano (2 May 2022)

Osea, fuera del hotel o del alojamiento túristico... o espera, quizás tampoco...  


*Seis turistas españolas son violadas en su ‘bungalow’ de México delante de sus parejas

Violan durante horas a seis españolas en Acapulco tras asaltar su bungalow

Violan a turista surcoreana en zona hotelera de Cancún

Tiroteo en México: mataron a dos turistas en uno de los hoteles más lujosos de Playa del Carmen

Detenidos dos policías en México por violar una turista

Matan a tiros a un empresario inglés en un enclave turístico del caribe mexicano*
Durante el ataque resultó herida también su hija de 14 años

*Más de mil turistas extranjeros asesinados en la administración de Peña Niet**o*
Durante el periodo de Enrique Peña Nieto como presidente de México la violencia ha cobrado la vida de más de mil turistas extranjeros

ETC. ETC...









Seis turistas españolas son violadas en su ‘bungalow’ de México delante de sus parejas


El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores recomienda que se extreme la prudencia por «peligrosidad» en la zona. Seis turistas españolas fueron violadas el lunes en Acapulco, en el estado mexicano de Guerrero (suroeste), por un grupo de hombres fuertemente armados que habían irrumpido en los...




www.ultimahora.es












Violan durante horas a seis españolas en Acapulco tras asaltar su bungalow


Los encapuchados ataron a otros seis españoles, trabajadores en México, que disfrutaban con las jóvenes de un fin de semana en la playa




www.hoy.es












Violan a turista surcoreana en zona hotelera de Cancún


Una joven originaria de Corea del Sur fue violada en las inmediaciones de la zona hotelera de Cancún, México.




www.univision.com












Tiroteo en México: mataron a dos turistas en uno de los hoteles más lujosos de Playa del Carmen


El hecho ocurrió ayer, en el interior del hotel Xcaret de la Riviera Maya; los disparos fueron captados por cámaras de video




www.lanacion.com.ar












Detenidos dos policías en México por violar una turista


La fiscalía del estado mexicano de Quintana Roo (este) encarceló a dos policías acusados de violar a una turista italiana en Playa del Carmen, ubicada en el Caribe, y busca al jefe de los uniformados que huyó tras participar en el delito, informó el jueves la dependencia en un comunicado.




www.elnuevosiglo.com.co












Más de mil turistas extranjeros asesinados en la administración de Peña Nieto


Durante el periodo de Enrique Peña Nieto como presidente de México la violencia ha cobrado la vida de más de mil turistas extranjeros




www.losangelespress.org












Matan a tiros a un empresario inglés en un enclave turístico del caribe mexicano


La Fiscalía General del Estado (FGE) mexicano de Quintana Roo aclaró que el empresario asesinado a balazos este sábado en la turística Playa del Carmen es inglés




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## cacho_perro (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



CÓMO ESTÁ CUBAZUELA.... AL MENOS NO SUFREN EL COMUNISMO, FUENTES DE TODOS LOS MALES SEGÚN LA BURBUVOXITADA


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (2 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Ya deberías saber que los españoles de este foro saben más que cualquier mexicano de México y del narco. Jamás habrán estado en México, no podrán ni localizarlo en un mapa pero saben más. Que el narco es un problema exclusivamente mexicano (por Cadiz entra solo orégano..) y que EEUU nos ayuda y que vamos los domingos a misa y al salir jugamos a descuartizarnos y los perdedores terminan siendo pozole.
> 
> Si lo han leído en El País y lo comentan en el bar ya lo saben todo, palabrita del osito Bimbo.
> 
> Tu y yo como mexicanos qué vamos a saber del México de los 80s y 90s dónde podía uno salir y estar jugando en la calle en la noche sin problemas ni nada. Qué no sabes que en lugar de jugar a patear un bote vacío de frutsi, nos secuestrabamos entre todos y para descuartizarnos porque es nuestra genética y TODOS practicamos eso a diario?



A ver, tengo mucha familia mexicana y en los 80/90 había un número disparatado de secuestros, Mexico lleva muchos años mal, desfasada en inseguridad.
No niegues lo evidente tirando de patriotismo, México no sé como, pero se ha ido a la mierda de manera exponencial, teniéndolo todo para ser una potencia mundial, y la culpa, mételo en la cabeza, es de los mexicanos


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 May 2022)

Me da una pena infinita, ya que es un país con unas posibilidades brutales totalmente sometido por la corrupción y el narcotráfico.


----------



## Harold Papanander (2 May 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> ¿En qué farmacia compras la coca? Es para un amigo.



En cualquiera. Si quieres heroína o marihuana también venden.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (2 May 2022)

LOS UKROS NO se quedan lejos...


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (2 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Me da una pena infinita, ya que es un país con unas posibilidades brutales totalmente sometido por la corrupción y el narcotráfico.



sometido por el ADN

Igual que España. Sustituye los 47 millones de Españoles y panchis por alemanes, noruegos, ingleses y holandeses blanquitos y en 10 años somos un país puntero


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y eso que tienen la suerte de tener a EEUU como vecinos, si llegan a estar situados en África estarían comiendo y bebiendo mierda literalmente



Uy si, que suerte!!! Hahahhahahaha NPI


----------



## Karlb (2 May 2022)

Resumen audiovisual


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Tamaulipas, un nombre que a día de hoy evoca al mismisímo infierno en La Tierra. Da pánico sólo nombrarlo.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Que no pesa una mierda, joder. La descendencia que pudieron haber dejado los aztecas debió de haber sido minúscula teniendo en cuenta la cantidad enorme de tribus indígenas que existían en el siglo XVI. Alguna vez escuché que sólo un 10 por ciento de la población mexicana desciende de los aztecas, lo cual me parece excesivo. De todas formas, la ascendencia genética nada tiene que ver en esto, pues a pesar de que el narcotráfico en México tiene más de 100 años, esa violencia tan extrema que tanto escandaliza al OP tuvo su origen con Los Zetas, que surgieron por allá del año 2000, y se recrudeció sobre todo en 2010-2011 por la ruptura entre Los Zetas y el Cártel del Golfo.
> 
> Los Zetas eran un grupo de exmilitares de élite que fungían como el brazo armado del Cártel del Golfo, y como exmilitares que eran empezaron a usar lo que habían aprendido en sus entrenamientos para sembrar el terror entre sus rivales. Los Zetas hicieron escuela y los otros cárteles empezaron a copiar sus métodos para no quedarse atrás. Resulta llamativo que el actual Cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación haya surgido como una presunta reacción contra Los Zetas, pues el primer nombre del CJNG fue el de Matazetas.



Ahí en México hay mucho habitante con aspecto claramente amerindio, shur. Así que sí son descendientes genéticos de aquellos carniceros. Cuando aludimos a la genética, no nos referimos a un deseo irrefrenable de destripar y arrancar el corazón a quien sea, sino de algo latente que se puede manifestar en situaciones propicias para ello. El argumento genético es especulativo, obvio, pero no creo que sea una tontería ni algo a no tener en cuenta.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Tan ancestrales que, a lo mucho, tienen 20 años. Y yo creo que menos, porque todo eso de los cadáveres destazados empezó a verse por allá del 2010, cuando se desató la guerra entre el Cártel del Golfo y Los Zetas. De hecho, esos famosos videos de decapitaciones y demás eran de Golfos matando Zetas o de Zetas matando Golfos. Los otros cárteles sólo copiaron esos métodos.



Pero es que ya se ha llegado a un nivel en que ni la población civil es respetada, shur. Hay muchas zonas en que si el panadero de turno no paga su "peaje" impuesto por los sicarios del cártel se expone a visitas nada agradables. Por decirlo de forma muy suave y generosa.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los aztecas, como mucho, llegaron a ser unos 300 000, cifra que se vio brutalmente disminuida por la guerra y por enfermedades, por lo cual resulta materialmente imposible que 126 millones de mexicanos que hay en la actualidad descienda ellos, imposible.
> 
> Los que aquí siguen jodiendo con lo de los aztecas y sus “costumbres ancestrales” son iguales, idénticos, a los aztecófilos de mierda mexicanos que pretenden hacernos creer que absolutamente todos los mexicanos descendemos de esos 300 000 aztecas. Son iguales a esos aztecófilos chicanos que llaman “Aztlán” a los territorios que Estados Unidos le quitó a México, pese a que esos territorios fueron explorados, controlados y demarcados por España.



También de los Tlaxcaltecas, zapotecas, mexicas, etc. Enfrentados entre ellos la mayoría, sí. Pero una piara de carniceros todos ellos, shur.


----------



## Walter Eucken (2 May 2022)

Al final saber español es interesante sobre todo a nivel cultural, pero mejor olvidarse de pisar latinoamerica. Es una inseguridad brutal. Marruecos en comparación es una balsa de aceite.


----------



## Redwill (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Que no pesa una mierda, joder. La descendencia que pudieron haber dejado los aztecas debió de haber sido minúscula teniendo en cuenta la cantidad enorme de tribus indígenas que existían en el siglo XVI. Alguna vez escuché que sólo un 10 por ciento de la población mexicana desciende de los aztecas, lo cual me parece excesivo. De todas formas, la ascendencia genética nada tiene que ver en esto, pues a pesar de que el narcotráfico en México tiene más de 100 años, esa violencia tan extrema que tanto escandaliza al OP tuvo su origen con Los Zetas, que surgieron por allá del año 2000, y se recrudeció sobre todo en 2010-2011 por la ruptura entre Los Zetas y el Cártel del Golfo.
> 
> Los Zetas eran un grupo de exmilitares de élite que fungían como el brazo armado del Cártel del Golfo, y como exmilitares que eran empezaron a usar lo que habían aprendido en sus entrenamientos para sembrar el terror entre sus rivales. Los Zetas hicieron escuela y los otros cárteles empezaron a copiar sus métodos para no quedarse atrás. Resulta llamativo que el actual Cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación haya surgido como una presunta reacción contra Los Zetas, pues el primer nombre del CJNG fue el de Matazetas.



Pues nada que no es por los datos geneticos como tu los tienes y nos lo desmientes, te creemos, yo no los tengo, saco mi conclusion con solo observar y comparar lo que sucede, pero vale, no son sus genes entonces, es otra cosa indeterminada.

Pero estamos de acuerdo que es posiblemente un jodido crater de miseria y brutalidad mas viciosa del planeta, junto a otros lugares del mundo, posiblemente sea de los peores, si ya niegas eso pues nada, vacaciones pagadas que lo disfrutes, no voy a alli ni gratis.


----------



## daesrd (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



Herencia racial de cuando arrancaban el corazon a partir de la 4 años y despues pincha la cabeza en un palo y comerse muslos y brazos arrojaban el tronco a las fieras...


----------



## Topollillo (2 May 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> La cuestión genética me parece una solución a la pregunta un poco perezosa. Pablo Escobar Gaviria tiene apellidos europeos. Si nos reímos cuando el populista López Obrador se pone la careta indígena para reclamar la “reparación del daño por la conquista castellana” y así arañar unos cuantos votos a calzón sacado exhibiendo sus apellidos españolazos, no podemos hacer cherry picking y resolver la cuestión de su violencia mediante la vía fácil: está impreso en su naturaleza.




Esos que menciones de españoles no tienen un cagarro, son mestizos. La explicación no es más que etnico-cultural.


----------



## Topollillo (2 May 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> No es que los españoles hallan intentado "civilizarnos". *Es que somos descendientes de aquellos españoles que llegaron a estas tierras*, directamente.
> La relacion españoles-mexicanos es como la de britanicos-usanos. Solo que en nuestro caso añadiendo el mestizaje con nativos a gran escala.




Hostias que me da la risa, los mexicanos de españoles no tienen ni un 1%, deja ya eso, soís nativos americanos en su inmensa mayoría y de los más bestias además.


----------



## Topollillo (2 May 2022)

Pero si tiene una cara de indio que no puede con ella, es un mestizo como mínimo.


----------



## Arthur69 (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



Mientras fueron virreinato, esas cosas no pasaban.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 May 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Esto lo discutía con una compañera que cada dos por tres soltaba los de Españistain para ponernos a parir. Bastante independentista por cierto, según ella despotrica de España cada dos por tres. Le explique que el resto de países, a diferencia del nuestro venden lo bonito y esconden lo malo, nosotros vamos al contrario, vendemos lo malo y escondemos lo bueno, supongo que por la cultura de quien no llora no mama.
> 
> En otros países como te vean débil, es que te pisotean lo indecible, por eso se guardan mucho de llorar e intentan aparentar que les va bien, aunque lo estén pasando canutas.
> 
> ...



Iberoamerica está podrida por la masonería y por la influencia gringa. Unas clases dirigentes que son lo peor desde el fin del imperio español y unas masas de indigentes que no han pasado mentalmente del Neolítico. Una pena porque podría ser una de las mejores zonas del mundo. A España le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tamaulipas, un nombre que a día de hoy evoca al mismisímo infierno en La Tierra. Da pánico sólo nombrarlo.



Tiene sus partes bonitas:


Antes me voy de paseo a Tamaulipas que a Yucatán o Quintana Roo.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Tiene sus partes bonitas:
> 
> 
> Antes me voy de paseo a Tamaulipas que a a Yucatán o Quintana Roo.



Paisajística y gastronómicamente será bonita, no lo vamos a negar. Pero a nivel social es una cloaca a día de hoy. Y una auténtica no-go zone de las muchas que hay en México.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es gracioso el tema, shur?



Shur dice, tira pa forocoches tontolnabo


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Paisajística y gastronómicamente será bonita, no lo vamos a negar. Pero a nivel social es una cloaca a día de hoy. Y una auténtica no-go zone de las muchas que hay en México.



Tiene hasta regiones donde cae nieve:


Definitivamente, me es mucho más atractivo Tamaulipas como destino turístico que la trilladísima península de Yucatán.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 May 2022)

Las energías oscuras siempre han estado presentes en aquellas tierras...


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Shur dice, tira pa forocoches tontolnabo



Es lo que hay.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Tiene hasta regiones donde cae nieve:
> 
> 
> Definitivamente, me es mucho más atractivo Tamaulipas como destino turístico que la trilladísima península de Yucatán.



Ahorita mismo voy yo a allí de vacaciones. Tranquilísimo iría, oiga.


----------



## Ordel (2 May 2022)

Novedad.


----------



## asakopako (2 May 2022)

El gran acierto anglo y el gran error de Cortés y sus sucesores fue no erradicar a los guacamayos de mierda. Ahora mismo letrinoamérica podría ser un lugar civilizado incluso más que EEUU al no tener apenas negroides en el continente, sólo en las Antillas y algún punto esporádico.


----------



## asakopako (2 May 2022)

Pero cómo coño van a ser civilizados si tienen el triángulo de la muerte (El Salvador-Honduras-Guatemala) que tienen cifras de homicidios superiores a Ucrania y a Siria en su día. Sin haber ninguna guerra declarada. Para hacer jabón y poco más valen los apocaliptos.


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> el gran error de Cortés y sus sucesores fue no erradicar a los guacamayos de mierda



Ya me dirás tú cómo puta madre iban a eliminarlos si los españoles eran un puñado y los indios eran cientos de miles, además de que muchos de ellos formaron parte de las huestes comandadas por españoles que fueron a explorar y conquistar otros territorios para España. Los españoles jamás habrían podido eliminarlos porque eran muy pocos, y en caso de haberlo intentado los eliminados podrían haber sido los mismos españoles; tampoco los habrían eliminado porque sin los indios aliados nunca hubiera sido posible el dominio y conquista de América. 

Cuando se desató la rebelión del Mixtón en territorios de Nueva Galicia, el virrey Antonio de Mendoza se dirigió allá al frente de un ejército de 40 000 indios para aplastar la rebelión. ¿Hubiera sido capaz de hacerlo sin esos miles de soldados indios, entre los cuales había también aztecas? ¿Habría sido posible que en lugar de indios hubiera empleado europeos? De ser así, ¿de dónde hubiera sacado a 40 000 europeos y cómo los habrían trasladado de Europa a América?


----------



## Supremacía (2 May 2022)

No entiendo por qué el OP usa el calificativo _inhumano_ para hablar de la violencia en México, cuando la violencia es algo muy humano, algo inherente al hombre.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es gracioso el tema, shur?





Vuélvete a forocoches, retrasado.


----------



## Paobas (2 May 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Vuélvete a forocoches, retrasado.



Pomadita


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

estas chorradas sobre méxico, tiraflechas y genes aztecas es solamente la fase de negación de que lo que ocurre en méxico es algo que puede ocurrir en españa y en europa en cualquier momento, exactamente como lo que ocurrió en yugoslavia es algo que puede ocurrir en cualquier momento en cualquier país civilizado, los seres humanos somos así de pendejos y las élites así de hijos de a gran ramera de babilonia.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El gran acierto anglo y el gran error de Cortés y sus sucesores fue no erradicar a los guacamayos de mierda. Ahora mismo letrinoamérica podría ser un lugar civilizado incluso más que EEUU al no tener apenas negroides en el continente, sólo en las Antillas y algún punto esporádico.



claro, por eso con mayor porcentaje incluso de indígenas fue un imperio durante 300 años mientras los anglos eran una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Pues nada que no es por los datos geneticos como tu los tienes y nos lo desmientes, te creemos, yo no los tengo, saco mi conclusion con solo observar y comparar lo que sucede, pero vale, no son sus genes entonces, es otra cosa indeterminada.
> 
> Pero estamos de acuerdo que es posiblemente un jodido crater de miseria y brutalidad mas viciosa del planeta, junto a otros lugares del mundo, posiblemente sea de los peores, si ya niegas eso pues nada, vacaciones pagadas que lo disfrutes, no voy a alli ni gratis.



YUGOSLAVIA eso sí era una zona con guerra en casi todo su territorio.

México era una zona muy tranquila en casi todo el territorio hasta 2007 y ahora no es que no puedas ir por la calle o hacer vida normal en la mayor parte del territorio.

No sé qué cojones os imagináis, hay más millonarios en México que en España y siguen viviendo en México, en sus zonas, pero están en el país y no, no viven encerrados en urbanizaciones militarizadas.


----------



## Azote87 (2 May 2022)

Ya podría aparecer por allí la tiparraca asquerosa de la pelosi ayudando a acabar esas masacres diarias


----------



## asakopako (2 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, por eso con mayor porcentaje incluso de indígenas fue un imperio durante 300 años mientras los anglos eran una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Lo que te faltaba, guacamayo y magufo. Cómete unos grillos o algo. En 1900 Londres era una metrópolis con 7 millones de habitantes y 200 kms de ferrocarril metropolitano. Mira lo que eran México DF y Madrid entonces. Cuando se dice el ejército de Pancho Villa no es por casualidad, es porque era la mayor mierda jamás puesta en un campo de batalla (hasta que Putin mandó a los tercios robagallinas)


----------



## Topollillo (2 May 2022)

¿Entonces no es por ser descendientes de arrancacorazones con un CI de 70?


----------



## aldebariano (2 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que no es ninguna novedad. Pero el otro día estaba hablando de ello con dos compañeros de trabajo y he estado buscando información al respecto (profundizándola, más bien). Me refiero al tema del narcotráfico y sus respectivas bandas, cárteles y sicarios. Es horrible la forma en que la barbarie, lo atroz, lo inhumano, la crueldad infinita y el salvajismo más cruel están "normalizados" en ese puto estercolero. Son la pura maldad con forma humana. La forma en que asesinan y torturan hiela la sangre y hace que uno coja aversión al género humano cuando se está documentando al respecto.



Comparto tu sentir y lo peor es que allí vivo.

Lo peor de los seres humanos lo he visto aquí en México. En todo el mundo sin duda hay gente muy enferma y peligrosa, pero lo de México es otro nivel, porque es cotidiano, mientras que en otros países la gente así de enferma son casos aislados, en México son cientos de monstruos derramando sangre todos los días y de *manera organizada*. Y ni siquiera estamos en guerra, los crímenes tremendamente sádicos son organizados y masivos, es como para echarse a correr.

El crimen organizado en México tortura sin necesidad, no es para sacar información ni mucho menos, lo hace por puro placer. Y lo peor es que no sólo se matan entre ellos sino que disfrutan derramar la sangre de gente inocente, te matan porque sí, porque lo disfrutan, están obsesionados con hacer sufrir a las personas de las peores maneras.

Pero no nos desviemos de lo que realmente es peligroso, recuerda: el peligro es la _ultraderecha_.


----------



## LMLights (3 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Apocalipto, no apocaliptico.







México está dominado por la Masonería (de hecho en España tras fallecer el Generalísimo los primeros Masones vinieron de allí), la cultura de la muerte (sacrificios aztecas), está aún muy viva, y no son las élites precisamente las que evitan su promoción.

CULTURA ANTI-CATOLICA de muerte (la SANTA MUERTE), pro-aborto y ANTI-ESPAÑOLA. México da muchísima pena.









España rechaza con firmeza la exigencia de México de pedir perdón por los abusos de la conquista


El presidente de México defiende que es la única forma posible de lograr una reconciliación plena entre ambos países




elpais.com













La Santa Muerte, un fenómeno religioso en México - México Desconocido


La Santa Muerte es una de las manifestaciones religiosas con mayor crecimiento en México. Te contamos sobre el origen de este culto popular. La Santa Muerte es una de las manifestaciones religiosas con mayor crecimiento en México. Te contamos sobre el origen de este culto popular.




www.mexicodesconocido.com.mx











Donde la Masonada manda PAZUZU preña las almas con alegría.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo que te faltaba, guacamayo y magufo. Cómete unos grillos o algo. En 1900 Londres era una metrópolis con 7 millones de habitantes y 200 kms de ferrocarril metropolitano. Mira lo que eran México DF y Madrid entonces. Cuando se dice el ejército de Pancho Villa no es por casualidad, es porque era la mayor mierda jamás puesta en un campo de batalla (hasta que Putin mandó a los tercios robagallinas)



Menudo retrasado, le hablo del imperio y me suelta que si londres en 1900, pero subnormal, y que era londres en 1600, puto imbécil.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Comparto tu sentir y lo peor es que allí vivo.
> 
> Lo peor de los seres humanos lo he visto aquí en México. En todo el mundo sin duda hay gente muy enferma y peligrosa, pero lo de México es otro nivel, porque es cotidiano, mientras que en otros países la gente así de enferma son casos aislados, en México son cientos de monstruos derramando sangre todos los días y de *manera organizada*. Y ni siquiera estamos en guerra, los crímenes tremendamente sádicos son organizados y masivos, es como para echarse a correr.
> 
> ...



Cotidiano en qué sentido, que cada vez que vas a comprar al súper te encuentras una cabeza, te apuñalan, te asaltan como dicen por aquí, te secuestran un 50% de las veces, tienes que ir con pistola, con guardaespaldas....


----------



## Ratona001 (3 May 2022)

Cuanto más asiáticos o blancos parezcan más tranquilos/ civilizados son. En Perú no creo que nadie te coma (literalmente). Y en Chile tampoco. Pero es un continente carne de sectas de todo tipo. 

En cambio en Colombia, México y tal .. hay una brutalidad de la ostia. En seguida decapitar a la gente, asesinatos ritualistas/ canibalismo. Lo de la Santa muerte y calaveras por ahí...


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Cuanto más asiáticos o blancos parezcan más tranquilos/ civilizados son. En Perú no creo que nadie te coma (literalmente). Y en Chile tampoco. Pero es un continente carne de sectas de todo tipo.
> 
> En cambio en Colombia, México y tal .. hay una brutalidad de la ostia. En seguida decapitar a la gente, asesinatos ritualistas/ canibalismo. Lo de la Santa muerte y calaveras por ahí...



Son todos asiáticos, los amerindios vienen de Siberia, mezcla de asiáticos y caucásicos o de los ancestros directos de ambos.


----------



## vanderwilde (3 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estas chorradas sobre méxico, tiraflechas y genes aztecas es solamente la fase de negación de que lo que ocurre en méxico es algo que puede ocurrir en españa y en europa en cualquier momento,



Me lo has quitado del teclado. 

Qué puede? A ver si se tuerce un poco la cosa, y ya estamos aquí como en el 36, a diferencia de que como dijo uno, que la próxima no sería con balas, sería a peñascazos.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Comparto tu sentir y lo peor es que allí vivo.
> 
> Lo peor de los seres humanos lo he visto aquí en México. En todo el mundo sin duda hay gente muy enferma y peligrosa, pero lo de México es otro nivel, porque es cotidiano, mientras que en otros países la gente así de enferma son casos aislados, en México son cientos de monstruos derramando sangre todos los días y de *manera organizada*. Y ni siquiera estamos en guerra, los crímenes tremendamente sádicos son organizados y masivos, es como para echarse a correr.
> 
> ...



En qué estado vives?


----------



## FeiJiao (3 May 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Comparto tu sentir y lo peor es que allí vivo.
> 
> Lo peor de los seres humanos lo he visto aquí en México. En todo el mundo sin duda hay gente muy enferma y peligrosa, pero lo de México es otro nivel, porque es cotidiano, mientras que en otros países la gente así de enferma son casos aislados, en México son cientos de monstruos derramando sangre todos los días y de *manera organizada*. Y ni siquiera estamos en guerra, los crímenes tremendamente sádicos son organizados y masivos, es como para echarse a correr.
> 
> El crimen organizado en México tortura sin necesidad, no es para sacar información ni mucho menos, lo hace por puro placer. Y lo peor es que no sólo se matan entre ellos sino que disfrutan derramar la sangre de gente inocente, te matan porque sí, porque lo disfrutan, están obsesionados con hacer sufrir a las personas de las peores maneras.



Lo que necesita este pais es una limpieza "etnica" a lo Balcanes (o aun mas severa) para exterminar de forma total a toda la escoria criminal narca, desde Tijuana hasta Cancun. Solo asi se va a recuperar la tranqulidad en este pais.


----------



## aldebariano (3 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> En qué estado vives?



GTO


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> GTO



Guanajuato. Qué tal la violencia ahí? Hay cártel local?


----------



## Supremacía (3 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Guanajuato. Qué tal la violencia ahí? Hay cártel local?



De ahí es el Cártel de Santa Rosa de Lima, aunque, más que el narcotráfico, su principal actividad es el robo de combustible.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De ahí es el Cártel de Santa Rosa de Lima, aunque, más que el narcotráfico, su principal actividad es el robo de combustible.



Unas hermanas de la caridad comparados con los Zetas, el CJNG, Sinaloa y etc...?


----------



## Supremacía (3 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Unas hermanas de la caridad comparados con los Zetas, el CJNG, Sinaloa y etc...?



No, para nada.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No, para nada.



La misma inmundicia erradicable, vamos.


----------

